# Graco SUCKS



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I have (or had) a graco mark IV, well it stoped working the other day, and after a cpl hours of messing with it I discovered that the chrome plateing inside the houseing (where the paint filter goes) was flaking off (in handfuls) well Graco says,, ahh,,, too bad your warranty is up, and drywall mud IS corrosive. After the company I bought it from, ALL-WALL, talked to em, they decided that maybe they WOULD take a look at it, so I sent it off to a graco approved pump repair in Wilmingtom,, I expect to hear back for them next week.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Well it was probably made in China like almost everything else is these days. :whistling


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a graco markiv as well ill have to watch for flaking hmmmm thanks


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

harris drywall said:


> i have a graco markiv as well ill have to watch for flaking hmmmm thanks


What they are telling me is that you MUST leave it full of pump armour (kerosene) at all times, NEVER EVER EVER let it dry out, or you can expect this to happen


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

update!!!!!!

according to Graco and the pump repair place,,,,,,,,,, drum roll please,,,,,,

This pump can not handle drywall mud,,, its too corrosive and will destroy it!!! 

Ta Da !!!!!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i think the mark V is meant for spraying mud, btw what are you spraying? skim coat or texture?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

plazaman said:


> i think the mark V is meant for spraying mud, btw what are you spraying? skim coat or texture?


according to graco they will do the same thing (4 & 5) they just reccomed the mark5 if your running more than one set of tools.

I used it for running the alpha-tech tools, spraying level 5 (mud) and spraying mud on the cieling for stomps (texture like crows foot)

I may have to make it into a flower planter for the front yard tho


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I wonder if any of the cylinder replating places can nickasil it for you. I'm sure they've plated odder stuff before. http://www.mt-llc.com/


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> I wonder if any of the cylinder replating places can nickasil it for you. I'm sure they've plated odder stuff before. http://www.mt-llc.com/


possible Brock, but I'd rather just turn it into a planter in the front yard, I won't go to that lenght to fix something that should be right to start with.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

well the verdict is in,,,

the packings and the fluid section were worn out

Graco's response is,,,, "its out of warranty, don't call us"

The guy that fixed it says, it will not handle drywall mud, its too corrosive,after 200 buckets of mud it will need to be rebuilt.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Repacking is just part of the job IMO. It's a 30 minute job if you are stoned. 15 minutes if you are sober.:laughing:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> Repacking is just part of the job IMO. It's a 30 minute job if you are stoned. 15 minutes if you are sober.:laughing:


Graco and the repair guy say that 200 bucks of mud,, and you need to re-pack!!

Do you think thats fair for a pump sold for drywall mud, sepecifically for Alpha-techs? thats once a month.

You really think thats right?

I don't, considering my Ames-type tools will go a cpl thousand buckets before re-build


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

If you run it dry a few times then maybe only 200 buckets. Next time you need to rebuild your pump just look up the diagram on the graco site and do it yourself and save $125.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

so you didn't say how much to repair it is going to be. How much?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

nEighter said:


> so you didn't say how much to repair it is going to be. How much?


It came to 380.00 to change the packings and the fluid section (whatever that is), he sent back the old packings as he always sends the old stuff back, didn't send the fluid section (whatever that is) but he did charge to fix it.

Graco said they would pay to have it shipped to the pump guy(they didn't) and pay to have it torn down (they didn't), and if the metal was flaking (it was)they would replace that part (they didn't)

Graocs response has been,,,,,, silence


----------



## 375RGR (Feb 13, 2008)

The fluid section is the cylinder of the pump. It is part # 205 in the attached drawing. Did they give a reason as to why they did not return the cylinder? At least then you would know for sure it needed to be replaced.

On another note, when you replace the packings in the future, use only the leather packings (#218, and #223). I have found the synthetic packings do not last very well with mud. Also you do not need to replace the balls and glands that come with the Repair kits. You can save some $$ and just get the packings and reuse the existing balls and glands. You may try to find bulk packing kits.

Just my $.02 in the beer fund.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

375RGR said:


> The fluid section is the cylinder of the pump. It is part # 205 in the attached drawing. Did they give a reason as to why they did not return the cylinder? At least then you would know for sure it needed to be replaced.
> 
> On another note, when you replace the packings in the future, use only the leather packings (#218, and #223). I have found the synthetic packings do not last very well with mud. Also you do not need to replace the balls and glands that come with the Repair kits. You can save some $$ and just get the packings and reuse the existing balls and glands. You may try to find bulk packing kits.
> 
> Just my $.02 in the beer fund.


 
They didn't give a reason, I appreciate the schematic,I printed it out for future referance. where can i order this stuff from???

And, if its a penny for your thoughts and everyone puts in their two cents worth,,, Who keeps the change??


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Your local paint supply store should keep the rebuild kit in stock. I keep an extra for each pump I own so I can finish a job if I fry a pump.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

well,, the priming cylinder is still flaking the chrome plating off (thats the part graco said they'd fix (they didn't) ) 

Graco won't talk to me,, they couldn't care less,,,, after all it IS out of warranty ya know!!!!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you spoken to and shown your area Graco rep the problem?


----------

